# GEN 2 Anyone high mileage Service Repairs?



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

There's similar high mileage threads for the GEN 1 Cruze, but I didn't see anything with respect to GEN 2. Who has some significant mileage on their GEN2, and what have your service issues been?

For example GEN1's off the lot had problems with the HVAC coolant smell, and coolant leaks. Water Pumps and battery cables.

I'm trying to understand what type of problems people may have encountered with 40,000-50,000 miles on the car. Is there anyone out there? I think there is. 

Early GEN 2 seemed to have piston problems, and leaking from the rear stop light that seemed to be problems but corrected right? Anything else of big concern with the GEN 2 1.4L? 

I really think Lordstowns quality was at an all time high, when they were running three shifts in 2012 with the number one selling car in america, and gas at $4.00 per gallon. Is the GEN 2 really the same quality? It's just not as popular as people gravitate towards trucks? 

Looking to get a new vehicle in the family, and as much as I read, both here on the forum and online, it seems like GEN2 is just So-So.. 

Thoughts?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

20k, 1.5 years in, and the only issue I've had was a rattle. First-run 2016.5. My car does a lot of short trips, so not a ton of mileage.

I'd dare say the 2nd gen quality is WAY better than the 1st gen was even at the end of its run. The Gen 1 had a solidly built interior even 4-5 years in with no squeaks or rattles, but everything else was falling apart on me or had already when I sold mine. My issues started 3 months into ownership with strut and almost entire HVAC system, including A/C compressor replacement.

Small car sales are down across the whole class except the new Civic. I think Lordstown nailed the quality on this one, but unfortunately the redesign may have come a little too late for the car to be the sales success the 1st gen was for GM.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

51,600 KM on a 2016.5 LT almost 2 years in, 2 02 sensors, 2 evap leaks ( cause leaking joint waiting on boot to correct) and 2 recalls battery/high mount.

Can't comment on quality compared to GEN 1 as i came from an 03 silverado so this is amazing quality wise compared to the truck lmao


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

I am second Cruze owner as well. I owned a first gen 2011 Cruze, and now I have a 2nd Gen 2017 Cruze. Took the 2011 to about 105K before it died, and the 2017 is almost a year old with 20K.

My experience sounds quit like jblackburn. First gen has better built interior, 2nd gen is more light and flimsy, but has a lot more leg room rear seat. I suspect that is to save weight for better fuel economy. However, overall the second gen is SIGNIFICANTLY better with reliability and performance. Also, the flimzy interior things really haven't been an issue yet.

Try as I might, I never did better than 38 mpg round trip to work, 80 miles, in the summer. Second gen I can get 43 same trip in the summer and speed as well. First gen had a few water pumps replaced, major transmission repair, squeaky this, groaning that, etc. 

So high mileage repairs? 20K isn't real high yet, but the only reason it has been to the dealer is for oil changes. Nothing is broken yet.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a Gen 1, and the coolant issues never got resolved.
But the waterpump issue was under factory recall, and should be fixed.
Battery cables haven't given me a single problem yet.
Makes me think that some people have had their new batteries installed, without tightening the battery lead cable.


----------



## bpl0807 (Feb 5, 2018)

My 2016 Gen 2 is currently sitting at just under 42K miles and the only repair that's been done so far was a leaking passenger side axle seal about a week ago and an alignment. The seal was obviously covered under warranty.
I'm currently investigating a slight stumble around 1500 rpm after the car shifts to 4th gear, it doesn't feel like a misfire but rather more so pre ignition. I'm gonna change the plugs out and fill it up with at least 89 octane and see if that clears it up.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I just barely hit 4k miles on my 17. I've got a long way to go.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm about 100 miles shy of 62,000 miles and haven't had to do any repairs yet to my '17 hatch.


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

I have 14.5K miles on my '17 LT sedan (built 12/16). I keep waiting for piston issues but no problems yet. Use 89 octane in hot weather and do oil changes at the dealer (Dexos 1), at 4K miles or less. Solidly built--no rattles at all, even in NE Ohio. Only complaints are minor--buzzy DI noise when cold; A/C button comes on automatically when car is started; and I do notice quite a bit of engine braking--I can feel the downshifts when I reduce speed. Has anyone reported transmission issues in their Gen2?

I bought my daughter a '15 Cruze LS late last year, and it now has 24K miles (second '15 LS I bought for other daughter last summer was totalled three months in). I'm hoping she gets good service out of the LS for several years. It's a nice riding car, less tire noise than my '17 I think, and things feel heavier--doors, etc.--but WAAAYYYY less rear-seat legroom. All good so far, 6K miles in from purchase.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> Has anyone reported transmission issues in their Gen2?


Only 1 AT that I'm aware of. Several manuals with issues.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

17Hatch6MT said:


> I have a manual, curious what issues you've seen. I'm near 10,000 miles.
> 
> I am a gentle driver. For example, the 1-2 upshift takes a lot of time because of the big ratio gap & I wait for the engine to spin down a bit before snicking it into 2nd, don't want to wear out the synchro prematurely. Try to rev-match when downshifting.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's the good stuff. 

Flywheel issues arent unheard of with the manual - especially on the higher tq diesels. Some of the manual 1.4T drivers may be of the more aggressive kind though. 

My 2012 had flywheel issues, and a lot of them took out bearings at higher mileage. Maybe getting the trans fluid in early on will help. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I never had to bring my 14 to the dealer for anything that the 4 included oil changes and rotations. 
My 16, 2nd gen has been there for 2 recalls, for the third brake light leak, and the passenger seat. I had my seat cover on my driver seat replaced, because it was coming apart at the seam. My A/C compressor was leaking oil, and it took 3 trips to 3 different dealers to get that fixed. 

But, I knew getting a 16, being the first year of a new generation, might give me issues.

I had 35k miles on my 14, I'm at 40k on my 16.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> 20k, 1.5 years in, and the only issue I've had was a rattle. First-run 2016.5. My car does a lot of short trips, so not a ton of mileage.
> 
> I'd dare say the 2nd gen quality is WAY better than the 1st gen was even at the end of its run. The Gen 1 had a solidly built interior even 4-5 years in with no squeaks or rattles, but everything else was falling apart on me or had already when I sold mine. My issues started 3 months into ownership with strut and almost entire HVAC system, including A/C compressor replacement.
> 
> Small car sales are down across the whole class except the new Civic. I think Lordstown nailed the quality on this one, but unfortunately the redesign may have come a little too late for the car to be the sales success the 1st gen was for GM.



What rattle were you having? Because on my 2016.5 gen 2 I'm having this weird rattling on the passenger door when I'm drive like around 30 mph or higher. Like something is loose in the door or something.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Celdwist said:


> What rattle were you having? Because on my 2016.5 gen 2 I'm having this weird rattling on the passenger door when I'm drive like around 30 mph or higher. Like something is loose in the door or something.


I've had that a few times from having something in the door pocket, and once from the cable rattling around inside the explosive belt tensioner that's bolted to the seat. (yeah, that took a while to track down)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Celdwist said:


> What rattle were you having? Because on my 2016.5 gen 2 I'm having this weird rattling on the passenger door when I'm drive like around 30 mph or higher. Like something is loose in the door or something.


Under the dash for me, in reverse/drive at idle. It was a heater core line vibrating.

I also occasionally have something from the passenger side door area, but my girlfriend likes to leave sunglasses and other miscellaneous things in there. I haven't thought to try adjusting the seat.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh, yeah, I also had the TSB done on where the car didn't recognize my keyfob.​


neile300c said:


> I never had to bring my 14 to the dealer for anything that the 4 included oil changes and rotations.
> My 16, 2nd gen has been there for 2 recalls, for the third brake light leak, and the passenger seat. I had my seat cover on my driver seat replaced, because it was coming apart at the seam. My A/C compressor was leaking oil, and it took 3 trips to 3 different dealers to get that fixed.
> 
> But, I knew getting a 16, being the first year of a new generation, might give me issues.
> ...


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

neile300c said:


> I never had to bring my 14 to the dealer for anything that the 4 included oil changes and rotations.
> My 16, 2nd gen has been there for 2 recalls, for the third brake light leak, and the passenger seat. I had my seat cover on my driver seat replaced, because it was coming apart at the seam. My A/C compressor was leaking oil, and it took 3 trips to 3 different dealers to get that fixed.
> 
> But, I knew getting a 16, being the first year of a new generation, might give me issues.
> ...


And conversely, I previously owned the first year of the first gen (2011) and felt like I might as well just left it parked at the service center each night since that is where it liked to be most of the time, and now I own a 2017 and seem to have less issues than 2016 owners.


----------



## WorldCruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

30k Miles on my 2016.5 Gen 2 LT I've had for just over a year. Only ever had it in for oil changes and some recalls. All oil changes so far done at dealership (Dexos) and I only run 93 in it. 

On the recalls:
- Headlight stickers missing (Fixed before I took delivery of the car)
-Trunk leak from tail light (never did get any water leaking into my battery compartment and still haven't found any signs of water since repair)
-Discrepant welds on drivers front seat. They inspected them and said I was fine. 

Other issues:
- Blew a tire out on a wonderful Michigan pot hole this past winter.....not really a manufacturing quality issue... well i guess it sort of a MDOT manufacturing quality issue if anything
- V6 Charger trying to be sweet and fish tail onto a side street after some rain shattered my drivers side window (kicked a rock) and now there is a slight air whistle/road noise that was not definitely not there before. Had safelight out twice....still there. I am going to pull the door apart one weekend when it warms up a little more and fix the wind shield which (at this point) I am sure was not put back correctly. 

Honestly, though the car has ran great since day 1.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> Under the dash for me, in reverse/drive at idle. It was a heater core line vibrating.
> 
> I also occasionally have something from the passenger side door area, but my girlfriend likes to leave sunglasses and other miscellaneous things in there. I haven't thought to try adjusting the seat.


Yes! I'm not going crazy! The passenger door is so odd, I don't know what it is. Maybe I'll try the seat but I think its inside the door. I do have a 1200W subwoofer, maybe too much vibration? And I get a rattle under my dash as well, I have a 2016 gen 2.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

67,500 mi. on 17 hatch. Never been to dealer except for free oil change. Auto mpg matches that of previous 12 Eco man. Seem solid.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Farmerboy said:


> 67,500 mi. on 17 hatch. Never been to dealer except for free oil change. Auto mpg matches that of previous 12 Eco man. Seem solid.


Still working on RICOH's, iirc?

My territory got even bigger and further away.

I'm up to 95,000 miles on my '17 Hatch now, still no problems.


----------



## Terri C (Nov 14, 2018)

UpstateNYbill- thats awesome keep us updated. I am on track to do 25k a year.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Besides the few recalls, and the early engines getting wiped(though I've never seen anything in my area with a 1.4/1.5 wipe an engine if it got top tier fuel, and full synthetic changes before 0% oil life)
I'm honestly not seeing "pattern" failures on Gen2 Cruzes, with the exception of catalytic converters, which I attribute to owner neglect, not using top tier fuel, or full synthetic oil.

Whereas by 2012, water pumps, Intake manifolds, camshaft covers, turbo coolant and oil pipes, turbos, evap purge solenoids, radios were common issues in the shop. And besides radios, all those things remain issues to this day. Plenty of cats having repeat repairs for the same failure.


----------



## cruzemuse (Nov 18, 2018)

Celdwist said:


> Yes! I'm not going crazy! The passenger door is so odd, I don't know what it is. Maybe I'll try the seat but I think its inside the door. I do have a 1200W subwoofer, maybe too much vibration? And I get a rattle under my dash as well, I have a 2016 gen 2.



2017 Hatch LT. I had all sorts of noises and it seemed like it was one of the front seats or the suspension. Then I read somewhere that door seals can make strange noises if not lubricated regularly. A thin layer of silicone grease on the door seals fixed it for me.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ma v e n said:


> Besides the few recalls, and the early engines getting wiped(though I've never seen anything in my area with a 1.4/1.5 wipe an engine if it got top tier fuel, and full synthetic changes before 0% oil life)
> I'm honestly not seeing "pattern" failures on Gen2 Cruzes, with the exception of catalytic converters, which I attribute to owner neglect, not using top tier fuel, or full synthetic oil.
> 
> Whereas by 2012, water pumps, Intake manifolds, camshaft covers, turbo coolant and oil pipes, turbos, evap purge solenoids, radios were common issues in the shop. And besides radios, all those things remain issues to this day. Plenty of cats having repeat repairs for the same failure.


Thanks for your thoughts Maven. I seem to remember a similar username in the early 2.4 Ecotec communities. Someone who was making aftermarket parts and tuning that platform. Is that you?

I started this thread in an attempt to gather information about the GEN2. I finally have my GEN 1 running well, as I did the water pump, evap purge solenoid, and I think the intake manifold might be next if I plan on keeping it. With GEN 2 not selling at anywhere near the rate the GEN 1 was, if engineering didn't get it right from Lordstown, good luck getting manufacturers fixes..


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yup, that Maven


----------



## PepperTx (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a 2015 with 215k. I follow all service by the book. The only issues I have had are the DEF heaters.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Wrong thread, mate.


----------



## adamc91115 (Sep 22, 2018)

Had a 2014 that had 187k when it was totaled last year - never in the shop for anything. I had to change the valve cover twice and water pump once, that was it. 

My 2016.5 currently has 99k with no issues so far.


----------



## FMFRM250 (Jan 18, 2019)

I just saw and wanted to chime in 2016 1/2 Premier - Sold at 140k two months ago no issues. Had a weird rise in temperature going up mountain to Park City but found out Radiator and Condenser were packed with Road Salt and Bugs at approx. 120 - 130k. Ten minutes at the power car wash spraying that all out cleared that all up ! Changed spark plugs per manual and ran full synthetic oil never one issue other than 1 trip for recalls. Excellent car! I am regretting selling my car because of my company car. Now I am looking for a low mile certified used one 😤


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I just noticed this dormant thread revived.

EVERY. SINGLE. MANUAL. TRANSMISSION. in generation 2 is defective. They all need repairs.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

2016.5 and still counting.......no major repairs, one sensor a few months after I got the car. That's it. No issues with my manual tranny yet......Flush Flush....Bleed Bleed that clutch bleeder........


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Daughter stopped by home yesterday. Her 2016.5 is up to 70,500 miles now. No issues that I can find, and she hasnt complained of any.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Cant comment on Gen 2, but I am looking for a 2019 Auto Model. Gen 2 Diesel. However, I've got 80K on my Gen 1 diesel and other than an initial NoX and the Def Tank ( both covered under warranty) , its been stone cold reliable (so far). Oil changes about every 10K miles and will be looking to get the timing belt changed at 100K. Other than that, smooth running in the Gen 1.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Clutch slave cylinder at about 20,000 miles. Almost stranded me but was able to drive it to the dealer. This part is integral with the release bearing and is inside the bell housing, a $2000 job for a $100 part. Like Barry Allen said, a very common if not 100% failing part, is a regulatory-imposed recall in Europe. Partially covered under warranty, will never buy a GM again or go to that dealer chain (Lake Chevrolet) because it should have been fully covered. Had to argue with them and involve GM Cust Care even to get partial coverage, even though that exact part is called out in the powertrain warranty. The European recall requires brake components be replaced also, since these share a common fluid reservoir.

Had the man trans oil changed at around 23,000. Shifts better.

Wind noise around driver's B pillar from new, sounds like a slightly cracked window, sound not present on passenger side, dealer couldn't or wouldn't correct, I can't run it down either, very annoying on highway trips.

Using premium fuel because of the reported piston issues with 1st year production.

Car is at 26,500 miles now.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

People still.using the number 2016.5.🤣


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've got 52k on my 17 and no issues yet except the fobs. Which they haven't acted up yet since they got new batteries.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

17Hatch6MT said:


> Partially covered under warranty


What about that wasn't totally covered under warranty? How did they get away with billing you?


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> What about that wasn't totally covered under warranty? How did they get away with billing you?


Told me the master and plumbing had to be replaced, and that wasn't covered. GM Customer Care didn't help.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

17Hatch6MT said:


> Told me the master and plumbing had to be replaced


Probably true if contamination from the failed slave cylinder caused problems in the master. In the EU and UK recalls, all of the hydraulic stuff is replace and that includes some ABS stuff because the brake reservoir shares fluid with the clutch.

When a failed part under warranty trashes something else on the car, that's supposed to be covered. I wouldn't have paid. Or I would have gone to small claims court over it.


----------

